

Where is your startup located? - tectonic
http://www.startupwarrior.com
Startup Warrior visualizes startup hubs around the globe.  Are you in a large hub like NYC, Boston, or San Francisco, or in one of the many new and growing hubs?  Does this map match your expectations of where companies are?
======
tectonic
Startup Warrior visualizes startup hubs around the globe. Are you in a large
hub like NYC, Boston, or San Francisco, or in one of the many new and growing
hubs? Does this map match your expectations of where companies are?

~~~
ovi256
Well, I was disappointed to see how few startups there are in France and
generally around Europe outside England. But happy to see AF83, as I am
considering a job offer from them :-P

------
mosburger
Whoa - there's a startup here in Portland, ME that I didn't even know about! I
thought this town was dead... maybe I'll drop them a line!

------
PStamatiou
i love the idea.. interesting to see all those markers when the map loads.
makes me feel special that I'm in Atlanta and there are only ~30 tech startups
here.

------
ken
I'd love to see something like this with other axes represented somehow:
number of employees, years in business, programming language, average employee
age.

------
Frocer
A heatmap approach would've been better to depict the data I think. Or use
different sized bubbles.

------
jkent
I am glad to see that Vodafone, a public company with a market cap of around
$1,500,000,000,000, are considered a startup (data courtesy of CrunchNotes).

Is the site very slow for other people? (I suspect this is the google maps
element).

------
UltraNurd
It found one of my company's new subsidiaries, a very small branch of our
existing work. Very nice Google Maps interface, which is the map "standard"
I've become used to.

------
kynikos
I can only imagine how much more robust (and maybe unmanageable) this might be
if it didn't rely solely on information from CrunchBase.

------
coglethorpe
I think my commute is about to get a lot shorter.

------
dimitry
<http://www.crunchbase.com/maps> was released the other day.

~~~
tectonic
I think that Startup Warrior has a better interface. Do you agree?

------
PaulGrahamBell
<http://startuphubs.com> \- This site gives you a graphical representation of
Startup Hubs around the globe! It lets you easily locate all the major hubs
where most of the startups are happening.

